# What's the coolest street in your city?



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

One street, any criteria you want. 

I tend to like lively streets, but boston doesn't really have many good ones, so I'm gonna stay the streets of beacon hill:










but my old haunt in DC, Adams Morgan, had one of my favorites: 18th st.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montreal, 

Saint-Laurent
saint-Paul
Chemin de la Côte des Neiges
Sainte-Catherine










Crescent









Mont-Royal









de la Commune









and Saint-Denis


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

This thread is endless


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Great thread. Well, London has plenty of cool streets. This is one of my favourites though. It's in Camden (North London) and looks like it's stuck in the Swinging 60's. Check out the funky colours, man!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh damnit, the pic isn't showing.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh well, here's another of my favourites - *Whitehall*, which leads from Trafalgar Square, past Downing Street and the government offices, past the war memorial and down to the Houses of Parliament, Parliament Square and Westminster Abbey:


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

wjfox2002 I can see your pic very well.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like Piccadilly in London myself. When I'm in Toronto, I really like College and Yonge.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

It's not in my city, but it is my favourite in Portugal!!

Aliados Avenue:


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, it is not in Rio, but this is the coolest road in the Southern Hemisphere!!!  Just kidding, but this is one of the most interesting roads all over the world: Paulista Avenue (in port. Avenida Paulista), just take a look  : Nightshot:








Daytime:


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

And Wjfox, amazing pictures from LDN! How I miss that city...


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

go team brazil!! (worldcup)

Anyways i would say Young street however its still evolving.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

For Hamburg it is IMO one of the following:

Große Freiheit (were the beatles in their early years played in the clubs located here and thus their international career started)









Reeperbahn (the main road of the amusement district St.Pauli, the Große Freiheit is a side street of it)









Schulterblatt (in the bohemian style Schanzenviertel quarter with lots of pubs, restaurants and an abandoned theatre serving now for events of the alternative-anarchist scene)









Hafenstraße (alongside the Elbe river, most flats there are or were illegaly occupied by anarchists and punks. The bars in the basement still serve for this audience)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK, I find *Sai Yeung Choi St.* in Mong Kok the coolest


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

westheimer....can any houston forumers post some pics? i'm too lazy to look for some.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> In HK, I find *Sai Yeung Choi St.* in Mong Kok the coolest


WANCH, "cool streets or places" are quite scattered in HK. There are numerous. Most of them are streets with special themes.

I will also include Tung Choi Street (aquarium & pet street), Apliu Street (electronic street), Fa Yuen Street (sporting goods street)...........too many to quote.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

My favourite street in London is one continuous road that snakes along the south, from Vauxhall in the south west past Greenwich in the south east:










Its a continuous road , but changes name every so often so I don't think it counts.
I like it because of how it changes as you progress, different communities, sights etc.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

commercial road :crazy:


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

I would have to say the coolest street in my city is 
Hollywood Blvd





































You can do many things there


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

SE9 said:


> My favourite street in London is one continuous road that snakes along the south, from Vauxhall in the south west past Greenwich in the south east:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SE9, do you see Lewisham right on the bottom of the map? I lived very close to that place, on Burnt Ash Hill (you must know this road, is extremely long...)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Brasil said:


> SE9, do you see Lewisham right on the bottom of the map? I lived very close to that place, on Burnt Ash Hill (you must know this road, is extremely long...)


Yeah Burnt Ash Hill! I used to go to school close to there :cheers:

How long ago was this?


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

^^September of 2003, I went to Eurocentres close to the Fire Station, to study english. I loved that part of the city, is so close to Central LDN, and so calm...


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

gotta be Queen West.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Langstrasse:









Niederdorfstrasse:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I wanted to post the same :lol:

Although I would have added Oberdorf for I lived there for several years (Rössligasse) and it's underrated against the Niederdorf


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Marathoner said:


> WANCH, "cool streets or places" are quite scattered in HK. There are numerous. Most of them are streets with special themes.
> 
> I will also include Tung Choi Street (aquarium & pet street), Apliu Street (electronic street), Fa Yuen Street (sporting goods street)...........too many to quote.


There are alot but Sai Yeung Choi St. to me is the coolest!!! That's where I hang out most of the time


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> There are alot but Sai Yeung Choi St. to me is the coolest!!! That's where I hang out most of the time


Right! Sai Yeung Choi Street is the coolest among the many "cool streets" in HK. It's one of the most crowded and vibrant streets in the world, from day to night all year round. And it's also the most expensive, comparable with NYC 5th Avenue. It does hold the world record in square foot price for renting & selling a shop in a street corner. 

If Causeway Bay have a single street that stands out, it will be another coolest in HK. Now, Russel Street seems to be the closest. But I think it's more like the whole area is an ultra-vibrant shopping street at the moment, no particularly street stands out a lot.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

_*Melbourne Australia

Chapel Street South Yarra*_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I find *Hong Kong*'s coolest streets to be the ones with a chaotic assortment of advertisements hanging overhead, which are easy to find in Mongkok and Causeway Bay :


----------

